# dewalt ladders. they have to be kidding me...



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I hated cordless drills back then my first cordless was a dewalt 14.4 volt


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> And that's when black and decker professional was Dewalt. My first cordless drill was a 7.2 volt B&D Pro. I did not like Makita then and have never given it another look since...but Carpenter franks thread has me wondering...


The new Makita cordless kits are about as good as you can get for the price.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

wnc viking said:


> In the 90's makita made alot of cheap tools marketed to diys like dewalt is


The old Mak-tec by Makita?


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

chewy said:


> The old Mak-tec by Makita?


Were those the Red Makita tools?? I remember seeing them at home centers like Channel and Pergament.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Rob1954 said:


> I guess I can throw out all my Bosch tools since my wife just told me they make dishwashers.............


 My wife uses a Bosch dishwasher: )


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

No it was alot of their main line of tools in the 80's they made good tools buy in the 90' s they made alot of cheap tools like dewalt dose now


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Dewalt is a homeowner's Festool.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Dewalt is a homeowner's Festool.


So would that make them good enough for a po' a$$ contractor?


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

For the record, Bosch wiper blades are the best


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

dibs16 said:


> For the record, Bosch wiper blades are the best


Good to know... thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

dibs16 said:


> For the record, Bosch wiper blades are the best


are they the same blade you can buy in a big box store or do you need to go to a wiper blade store?:sad:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> are they the same blade you can buy in a big box store or do you need to go to a wiper blade store?:sad:


Lakeland Auto Parts may have them for you.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i hear the ones at the box store are made with inferior parts...


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> are they the same blade you can buy in a big box store or do you need to go to a wiper blade store?:sad:


You can go to Advance Auto Parts and they put them on for you. Same goes for batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

FGCC said:


> You can go to Advance Auto Parts and they put them on for you. Same goes for batteries. :thumbsup:


I don't want any idiots going near my truck.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

500 lbs rating. Why? My 300 lbs rated step will carry 500 lbs no problem.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Tools come and go. Remember when if you showed up on a job with anything other than a Milwaukee sawzall you got razzed? I've heard makita has improved the sawzall now. Milwaukee's market share is probably grim now. Bosch famous for their EVSK jigsaw, there new jigsaw is junk. I have an old B&D Professional 1/2" Hammer drill got to be close to 30 years old now "D" handle, steel case, it won't die, I very rarely use it but the point is Dewalt don't make em like that and try to get a steel case. Dewalt wants mass production and market share. That's why I won't buy their chit anymore


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Tools come and go. Remember when if you showed up on a job with anything other than a Milwaukee sawzall you got razzed? I've heard makita has improved the sawzall now. Milwaukee's market share is probably grim now. Bosch famous for their EVSK jigsaw, there new jigsaw is junk. I have an old B&D Professional 1/2" Hammer drill got to be close to 30 years old now "D" handle, steel case, it won't die, I very rarely use it but the point is Dewalt don't make em like that and try to get a steel case. Dewalt wants mass production and market share. That's why I won't buy their chit anymore


I have a dewalt sawzall thats about 10 years old has a metal case. Best case I have for anything


----------

